# My parrot's new phrase..



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

My fiancé got me an Xbox One for Christmas and .. Well I like it but it is kind of a pain in the butt. It takes control of your television makes things 'easier' by allowing you to control it and the tv with voice commands in addition to the controller and the normal satellite/tv remotes.
It was really awesome for the first day and now it's basically the most annoying thing on earth and it seems we spend hours shrieking. 'XBOX, watch History, lower volume.. Explode and die so we don't have to deal with you anymore!' Etc.. Over and over as it often takes more than one 'try ' to get it to do what you want.
It also misinterprets, for example your dog barks and the xbox thinks you told it to fast forward, or turn the tv off.. Lol.
My fiancé absolutely hates the thing.. I'm not TOO pleased with it myself , but mostly because there aren't very many decent games out for it yet.

Anyways, we have two parrots, an Amazon 'Rocky' and an African Gray named 'Tyler'.
I couldn't find the remote so I hollered out 'Xbox, watch animal planet'
Amazingly, it worked on the first try.. 
Then I hear 'XBOX, watch Cartoon Network!' from Tyler in the other room .. Xbox responds accordingly. 
I go again, watch animal planet.. Then he does it again. This went on for several minutes, until i remembered i was not going to win this sort of fight, it's like debating politics with a four year old child.
I told him to knock it off and he laughed at me, lol.. So for now, I guess we are watching Cartoon Network!!" 

- Sarah


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

LOL!!! That is priceless!!! And I'm sorry you have an Xbox One...no one deserves that sort of trouble in their life.  I remember reading up on it when they were going to release it and I thought "um, no thanks, I'll pass." We still have a gamecube, playstation 2, and a playstation 3, so I think I'm going to stick with those for now.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Latrine, you should post a thread with all of your animals! I remember you saying you had a lot, and I think everyone would enjoy seeing all of them! I especially would like to see your mini potbellied pig, and your rescued dogs  If you don't mind, and have the time of course


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm usually writing from my ipod and so I don't think I can post pictures from it.. When my fiancé gets home I'll steal his laptop and post some pictures. 

You will be disappointed in the size of my piggy, I think.. Even though he is a 'mini' he's pretty big .. Lol
We learned there really is no guaranteeing a pig will stay small 
He's wonderful though and I love him.. I wish id gotten him as a baby, he has some habits I'd rather he not have.. He can't come in the house because he likes to seek out and pee inside of my fiance's boots. A dominance thing.. Lol
(I honestly don't see a problem with this, he doesn't pee in MY boots.. )

- Sarah


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Ha! That's hilarious!


----------

